# Working out how much Digestable Energy MJ horse needs



## kezimac (9 February 2011)

Ok, So not sure if i getting too technical trying to feed my horse, i noticed on each bag of food it states MJ (calories/energy) for a Kg of feed. My horse is lacking a smidge of energy. so i got to looking at how much energy i was feeding and wondered is there a certain level of MJ a day a horse needs say for maintaining weight/energy levels, a level for when working harder etc. (likes humans - we are told 2000kcal for a woman etc.....) 
So is there a level for horses of MJ a day

Does anyone know how many MJ is in kg of hay as well in that case and grass and that all included.

Just a ponder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (9 February 2011)

Hmmm i find feeding very interesting lol I would usually look at the amount of MJ, protein, sugar and starch if im changing feed. Im not a fan of high starch or sugar feed!! If my horse needs more energy (MJ) then i would usually up the usual feed (if not feeding recommended amount) and if that doesnt work then look at different feeds with a higher MJ. The only haylage i know the energy for is the green bales of horsehage, it says 9-11.5MJ also says on there website that hay is 7-10MJ.


----------



## xxRachelxx (9 February 2011)

You can work out the DE needed of rnay horse. You need to know his bodyweight and the level of work he is in.

First times his bodyweight by 0.0333. This will give you the DE for maintainance in mega calories.
Then times this answer by 1.2 if he is in light work. 1.4 if he is in medium work. 1.6 if he is in heavy work
This gives the answer of DE in mega calaories. then times it by 4.184 to get the DE needed in mega joules!
Simples!
Diff hay has different amounts fo DE depending in it's quality
Hope this helps!


----------



## kezimac (9 February 2011)

xxRachelxx said:



			You can work out the DE needed of rnay horse. You need to know his bodyweight and the level of work he is in.

First times his bodyweight by 0.0333. This will give you the DE for maintainance in mega calories.
Then times this answer by 1.2 if he is in light work. 1.4 if he is in medium work. 1.6 if he is in heavy work
This gives the answer of DE in mega calaories. then times it by 4.184 to get the DE needed in mega joules!
Simples!
Diff hay has different amounts fo DE depending in it's quality
Hope this helps!
		
Click to expand...


wow how cool is that !!!!!!

So horse weighs 550kg x 0.0333 x 1.4 (med work) x 4.184 = 107.28 MJ a day ! 

So now need to work out rough guess of MJ for hay/grass to work out how many MJ she needs from bucket ! fab thanks!

Currently i reckon getting approx 29MJ in bucket. So tomorrow i will weigh her hay (she has one slice off HUGE bale a day prob equal to 3/4 small bale- and has some left in morning and lives out 24/7 )


----------

